# Stopping floyd rose spring reverb!



## WarOfAttrition (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't know how to search for it but can somebody please help me? When I am playing my guitar the springs in the back cavity make this echo and it is really annoying! The springs keep rattling too.


----------



## Greatoliver (Jan 21, 2012)

You can use foam to prevent them from moving. I think also wrapping insulating tape around then works as well. Essentially, anything that will stop them vibrating would work!


----------



## vanhendrix (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I always cut out a piece of foam and stick it in the back cavity. I also use a smaller piece of the same foam to deaden the strings behind the nut. Cuts down the amount of feedback you'll have in a big way


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2012)

Place a piece of electrical tape over each spring.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Jan 21, 2012)

stick cotton inside the springs themselves, not on top, you can use foam too this will dampen them better then anything laying on top of them. Plus its cleaner you can remove the springs etc with out anything falling out etc.


----------



## butch (Jan 22, 2012)

Noiseless Springs [ANS0001] - $9.95 : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks heaps dudes!


----------



## thrill74 (Jan 23, 2012)

All these are great, and I've used the foam and cotton. Via uses Kleenex I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2012)

I used the tape method on my Strat. Worked like a charm.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm having THE SAME problem,the kind of reverb after i play (i mostly hear it when i'm playing without amp) so,i'll be putting the tape,but also,for guitars that have a string retainer bar (like my RG7420) where should i put the foam after the nut? before or after the string retainer?


----------



## Greatoliver (Feb 5, 2012)

thedarkoceans said:


> I'm having THE SAME problem,the kind of reverb after i play (i mostly hear it when i'm playing without amp) so,i'll be putting the tape,but also,for guitars that have a string retainer bar (like my RG7420) where should i put the foam after the nut? before or after the string retainer?



Put it inbetween the tuners and the retainer - the distance between the retainer and the nut is so small, and there is little sympathetic ringing.

I have just stuck foam under the strings there.


----------



## ArrowHead (Feb 5, 2012)

butch said:


> Noiseless Springs [ANS0001] - $9.95 : FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades



Shit, thank you. Haven't seen those before.

Anyone used these? Do they work?


----------



## Greatoliver (Feb 5, 2012)

ArrowHead said:


> Shit, thank you. Haven't seen those before.
> 
> Anyone used these? Do they work?



I think they work, but there are much cheaper options.


----------



## jarnozz (Feb 5, 2012)

rubber bands as a mailguy i have like a thousand of those things laying around my housexD


----------



## theo (Feb 5, 2012)

I use noiseless springs, they are pretty sweet.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dingy me, I thought that was supposed to add to the sound! 



On a serious note, none of these mess with tuning or such?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 5, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> On a serious note, none of these mess with tuning or such?


 
No effect on tuning whatsoever. You're just muting the springs.


----------



## damigu (Feb 5, 2012)

i cut out strips of old mousepads and put them into the hollow core of the springs. it kills vibration fast, but doesn't pinch in the springs as you whammy (like foam and cotton does), so it doesn't affect the action or tuning at all.


----------



## thrill74 (Feb 6, 2012)

thrill74 said:


> All these are great, and I've used the foam and cotton. Via uses Kleenex I believe.



Vai, not Via.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wouldn't cotton and Kleenex type solutions get caught in between the springs when they stretch and compress? I've been planning on getting the noiseless springs myself, just haven't gotten around to ordering them.


Rev.


----------



## thrill74 (Feb 6, 2012)

I suppose it would. I haven't had any issues with it. But I'm not putting it inside the springs. I just did what Vai's tech does and put it against the springs. My personnel favorite was foam ear plugs. I would like to have tried out the mouse pad thing though.


----------



## November5th (Feb 6, 2012)

I use noiseless springs.I think they work amazing.If you have finicky ears you may notice a tone difference that is not to your liking, if you use to much foam in the trem cavity.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 6, 2012)

Vai uses tissues taped to the back...

Steve VaiJEM 7VEVO?---?,????


----------



## damigu (Feb 6, 2012)

November5th said:


> I use noiseless springs.I think they work amazing.If you have finicky ears you may notice a tone difference that is not to your liking, if you use to much foam in the trem cavity.



i understand that the noiseless springs aren't made of metal, so they don't transmit directly to the pickups, but do they still reverberate some vibrations back to the springs?
that's always what annoys me most about spring noise--the slight ring that sometimes happens when they send vibration back into the strings.


----------



## November5th (Feb 7, 2012)

I get no spring vibation or noise at all.I have Ibanez RG 8527 with noiseless springs and they work flawlessly.Trust me I know how annoying spring noise can be.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

@damigu - if I recall correctly noiseless springs are just normal springs that are coated with a polymer. 


Rev.


----------

